# Wild Cichlids



## JeffTSX (Oct 17, 2006)

First of all I would like to say hi. I've been luring around this forum for a while now. I was wondering where could I find/buy some wild cichlids?

Thanks


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

JeffTSX said:


> First of all I would like to say hi. I've been luring around this forum for a while now. I was wondering where could I find/buy some wild cichlids?
> 
> Thanks


As in wild caught?

How many you looking for and what cichlids we talkin? You need to narrow it down from 14 000 or so?

How many you want? If you want over $500 worth the options that open up are many...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello Jeff! Welcome to the Gtaa! ^^

Pablo you think harold has some? I honestly have no idea


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

It depends what type of chiclids you are looking for. There are lots of wild caught African chiclids around and I am sure a number of people in this forum can help you out. If you are looking for S.A chiclids like Apistos, Angels and Discus try Belowwater.com. Oliver brings in some periodically. Central Americans try Jeff Rapps at Tangledupinchiclids.com
HTH
Joe


----------



## JeffTSX (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your input. I'm mainly looking for wild peacocks.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Also, people on www.pricenetwork.ca used to sell amazing good W/C african stuff but that group has degraded to quite lame offerings.

check out
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/forum/showthread.php?threadid=69934

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/forum/showthread.php?threadid=73547

(both guys have W/C peacocks both threads still active)

DO go look at the selection at Finatics. His African selection is unreal and unmatched. Everything's perfect.

As per the non africans... thats kind'a a different story.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Ciddian
Hello Jeff! Welcome to the Gtaa! ^^

Pablo you think harold has some? I honestly have no idea

Menagerie dabbles very minimally in Africans. There's just mostly your run of the mill stuff there, and it never occupies more than three or four tanks at the most. People in that area just don't seem to want to buy a whole lot of Africans IME. In my tenure there out of all the time I was in the fish dept I literally think I caught 2 Africans out for people compared to inumerable hundreds of Goldfish and Platys and stuff like that... It just doesn't happen for Africans down there... I wonder if elevation and topography and magnetic fields affect what kind of fish people buy...?

Most of the SW tanks are down town, people in scarborough mostly keep Africans, most of the stuff midtown east is just little tropicals... Almost all the big discus keepers are north of Finch...

Its a conspiracy dude


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I know of Darius on price network that imports in wilds....you can check him out there. I have south americans, but none are wild caught.


----------



## JeffTSX (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you ALL for your reply. But I'm pretty happy with Mike at Finatics so I'll be buying most of the africans from him. Very nice and friendly store!!


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2006)

*another option*

I am always very happy when we can get some nice Africans close to home but if you are ever looking for another option I have found this fellow has alot of wonderful Cichlids. http://www.cichlaholic.com/ He is also very Knowledgable and Canadian. By no means am I trying to step on any sponser to the forum, it is just another option.

Allan


----------

